# 2006 Outback 21Rs For Sale - Ontario



## jt-mt-21rs (Jun 17, 2006)

It's time to sell our Outback. We've owned it since new and enjoyed many summer family vacations.
Even completed a few mod inspired by the good folks on this site.









Located in Kitchener/Waterloo Ontario area.

Here is a link to the Kijiji ad.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-view-details.html?adId=593612263&siteLocale=en_CA


----------

